# 1965 GTO Engine Timing



## psullivan (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I am gaining experience quickly but need some help. I have a 1965 GTO 389 and wanted to set the engine timing. I have the light, know the procedure but i am confused on one thing. There is a pointer and there are two scribe marks on what i think is the harmonic balancer. The documentation i have read talks about 6 TDC but there are no marking for this. I ran the light with the distributer hose pulled and capped and the pointer sits between both scribe marks. Is this where it needs to be? And if not where should it sit?

Phil:yesnod:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

viewing the harmonic balancer with the timing light, you will see 2 lines. the lower line is top dead center. the upper line is 6* BTDC. that's where you want the pointer.


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Did the 64 389 have 2 timing marks as mentioned above or was there just one? I have an H balancer which I believe is correct for the 64 but my Motors Manual starts at 1965 so no timing info or pics to refer to. Getting ready to re assemble the 64 and would like to know which balancer to use the single line or the double. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What rickm said. Bottom mark is TDC, top is 6 degrees. Spec is 6 degrees initial.


----------

